# A6300



## Thomas Brunke (Dec 12, 2018)

I was thinking of upgrading, but I really love this camera. I would go up to a better Sony Alpha 

But wanted to take a poll from the community weather you guys think this camera can handle what I need..

And to be clear I am an amateur


----------



## D7K (Dec 13, 2018)

I'd say it is entirely dependent on what it is you need or want it to do, I've not used the camera myself, but have heard many people saying it's a good performer.
Before upgrading think about what yo are not getting from the current camera, what it is you want to shoot and what benefits you think you will get from the upgrade.  Most of the time, it's easier or better if you can loan / rent the model you're looking at for a few days to see how it sits with you..


----------



## greybeard (Dec 13, 2018)

What model are you thinking of replacing your a6300 with?


----------

